# which race/ethnicity has the least attractive women



## jjm (Aug 20, 2015)

people have racial preferences and it is normal.


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 20, 2015)

Mongolian or Aboriginal bitches


----------



## jjm (Aug 21, 2015)

really? Mongolian?


----------



## charley (Aug 21, 2015)

jjm said:


> really? Mongolian?





..and after you asking us , tell us your favorite ethnicity  ...  i am a 'south philadelphian'....


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 21, 2015)

worst thread ever


----------



## charley (Aug 21, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> worst thread ever




..............


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 23, 2015)

Held so much promise!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Aug 23, 2015)

Inuits/eskimos


----------



## Intense (Aug 23, 2015)

Aboriginals have got to be..


Edit: aw fuck, ^yeah the chubby eskimo women with red cheeks are fairly atrocious as well.


----------



## charley (Aug 23, 2015)

SilentBob187 said:


> Inuits/eskimos





.... some of them Inuit chicks ain't bad....    imho...


----------



## jas101 (Aug 23, 2015)

Mormons


----------



## heckler7 (Aug 24, 2015)

Samoans


----------



## theCaptn' (Aug 24, 2015)

jas101 said:


> mormons



lmao!


----------



## futureMrO (Sep 12, 2015)

your mom


----------



## jolter604 (Sep 12, 2015)

Cambodian booty scratches.....


----------



## jolter604 (Sep 12, 2015)

No wait,what ever race Bruce Jenner is......


----------



## SeattlesBest (Sep 12, 2015)

I like the slanted eye whores the best. Nice fuckin box.


----------



## Watson (Nov 23, 2015)

Azzas wife....


----------

